# I spend alot of time



## mordak

At a scifi forum but there computer discussion could do with some help its abit lame not like this site, I am broading my horizons by looking around. I guess if you like scifi then its alright.
www.scifichat.net

What sites do you spend time at?


----------



## [tab]

Speaking of sci-fi, did you see Battlestar Galactica?  What did you think...?


----------



## ian

I dont spend as much time on forums as I used to, but when I do, it is mainly at the two forums in my sig.
I also like to make time for 
http://www.webpagedesign.com.au/phpBB2/
http://www.webmeistering.de/phpbb/
http://forums.devbox.net/
http://forums.wwwmasters.biz/index.php


----------



## Aleksey

well, among boards, I spend some time mostly in
www.zcnetwork.net/forums
www.thegaminguniverse.com
And also my favorite game site 
www.candystand.com
and this particular forum.


----------



## mordak

I have seen a few episodes and the main thing i found is that Battlestar Galactica grew up, I like the new one, and the feel of it.

I liked the orginal series but that was then and this is now.


----------



## lynkz

I spend my time at 
	
	




		Code:
	

http://www.bugsboard.com

 great site lots of different stuff there!   Its members only so you would have to register!


----------



## zkiller

ian said:
			
		

> I dont spend as much time on forums as I used to, but when I do, it is mainly at the two forums in my sig.
> I also like to make time for
> http://www.webpagedesign.com.au/phpBB2/
> http://www.webmeistering.de/phpbb/
> http://forums.devbox.net/
> http://forums.wwwmasters.biz/index.php


it's funny that you include my forum in that list!  it's pretty much dead right now. this whole work thing is kicking my butt right now, i miss being on leave. i really should take some time to put into that site again and finish what i have started. i have been doing a lot of scripting for nmpoc.com lately, but won't be uploading any of it til it's done.

oh yeah, i spend a lot of time at these sites...

www.webmasterforum.com
www.computerforum.com
forums.wwwmasters.biz (don't post much there though)
www.probetalk.com/forums
www.ebaymotors.com

there is more, but those are the main ones that i can be found on.


----------



## AainaalyaA

wmf
cofo
wmstring {that's yours ZK}
SuZ's forums
mine.. and now i have to uninstall that CMS for the new site, and install another.. i can't seem to find the time to finish all these... 

the other forums would have to content themselves without me.. {not that they'll miss me anyways..}

someone loan me an hour or 2.... euh.. make that 3 days

;-) Thank you Ian, Z...


----------



## Suzanne

Ahh thanks Ian for including my humble forum on that list  

Wow sci-fi forums, I've never really been to forums that weren't about something relating to my site...pretty narrowminded of me I guess. But forums are sooooo time consuming it's amazing. My little 100 member forum is killing me already lol. Not that I'm complaining but like AA put it so well I need to borrow a couple of hours spare time from someone.


----------



## ian

> But forums are sooooo time consuming it's amazing. My little 100 member forum is killing me already lol.


Wait till it hits around 1,500


----------



## AainaalyaA

i dont want to have to wait that long... i might be bald by then... and shopping for wigs and hats would be a tad too costly


----------

